# [Rumor] Next Xbox To Use Wiiu Like  Touchscreen Controller



## Valwin (Feb 10, 2012)

*!!!!!RUMOR!!!!!!!!!!!*​








> *The next Xbox will be a matt-black media hub with a mission to bring games to life in your living room with augmented reality, directional sound, and a four-player finger-tracking Kinect. We told you all that last month. This month, our sources tell us it will have a touchscreen, too.
> 
> Microsoft are experimenting with a tablet-like controller with a shape closer to Sony's sleek Vita handheld / Apple's iPad than Wii U's it's an HD screen surrounded by the traditional 360 buttons and sticks.*
> 
> ...




Update






Source 1
Source 2
Source 3
It begins


----------



## ilman (Feb 10, 2012)

hmm, I don't think that they will go for the controller+touchscreen way.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 10, 2012)

M$ seems to be a big fan of Nintendo. 

I just hope they leave enough space in the NextBox's budget for a good CPU/GPU.


----------



## nando (Feb 10, 2012)

they forgot, "and whatever sony comes up with for their next console, we'll be sure to add that too"


----------



## Theraima (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool, didnt know you could copy stuff this early when the console itself hasnt even been released yet. Great idea tho.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 10, 2012)

Why wouldn't they ?  MS/Sony steal from Nintendo, but at least they run with it (refering to Nintendo's poor 1st party support of Motionplus; only 4 American titles published and only 3 developed with 1 Japan-only published title)


----------



## xist (Feb 10, 2012)

A rumour isn't news.

It's rumoured that the insides of the Wii-U are made of Jam.

Source - In this magazine i've got.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 10, 2012)

nando said:


> they forgot, "and whatever sony comes up with for their next console, we'll be sure to add that too"



Actually, it's the other way around. Sony copies everything.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 10, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > they forgot, "and whatever sony comes up with for their next console, we'll be sure to add that too"
> ...


Define copying. If it's something that hasn't been released yet, but is in R&D, is it considered copying? What I find amazing is that when someone make a working product (iPhone for example), it gives that company the right to claim a certain tech or style as their own (rectangular design and touch screen with icons?). As a consumer, I don't care who came first and who is the first to make a working concept. What I want is a working console with interesting games. If that is made possible, I'll gladly pay for a new console. In the mean time I'll enjoy all the great consoles made so far (and possibly buy a 360 (250GB model) if a good offer appears)..

OT: I doubt the touch screen is at least anything like the one in the picture @OP. Just too.. well.. In layman's terms, nothing near ergonomic.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 10, 2012)

More of them? Where is all those old retro looking console


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 10, 2012)

Why does it lack Back and Start buttons?


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 10, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Why does it lack Back and Start buttons?


Because whoever photoshopped that PoS didn't bother to put them in, or the guide button for that matter.



omgpwn666 said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > they forgot, "and whatever sony comes up with for their next console, we'll be sure to add that too"
> ...


"Good artists copy. Great artists steal." Trollface.png


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 10, 2012)

Qtis said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > nando said:
> ...



No idea in which the order came, all I know is I saw the Wand after the Wiimote, the trophies after the achievments, and the PS3 avatars(no matter how much more awesome it is) after the 360 (which Microsoft stole from Nintendo). Also some patent Sony put down for a controller with a screen on it, like Wii U (and maybe the 720 -.-).



Spoiler


----------



## Ultymoo (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh god, I know this is a rumor thread, but that picture is hilarious. For some reason I'm reminded of the PS3 boomerang design.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 10, 2012)

If this is true Sony might as well jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they already did this with Windows Phone 7.
It'll prolly just be a deeper integration with a richer experience?


----------



## Valwin (Feb 11, 2012)

the actual page of the magazine is out check it out


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2012)

I like how they say "Like Apple's iPad" and "Like the sleek Sony Vita" in one sentence.

...catching on yet?

...no?

The two are nothing alike. It's physically impossible to make something look like both of'em - the main characteristic of the iPad is that it's a rectangle with no buttons while the article clearly states that the controller will (would) feature them. All in all, this is some silly UK magazine that has little credibility.* Not News*, that is all.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2012)

Obviously false rumors are, well, obviously false (and extremely unlikely).


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2012)

I would very much appreciate if upon deleting a post, the moderator responsible would at least leave a *signature *of his behind so that I know who to shake my fist at.

I said *"Valwin being Valwin"* and reported the thread because, *big suprise*, it treats of *pure fiction* - another article with *no merit whatsoever*. It's called* Tabloid Journalism* and nobody likes that. The fact that the rumour was *printed *in a magazine* doesn't make it credible *if there is *no *proof to back it up whatsoever. *Newsflash *- magazines are full of crap. It's a valid opinion and I'm entitled to have those. *Free speech* and whatnot.

If you can't stand valid critique then perhaps moderating's not for you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2012)

EDIT: Wait, where'd you get that write-up from? I'm in the right mind to change it completely. It's so incredibly biased, the Neogaf one is perfect though.

Also, it seems unlikely, the Xbox has been doing fine the way it is. It has plenty of hardcore appeal while keeping its casual appeal separate. If anything it's one of the crowning achievements of the system (insert "Achievement Unlocked" image here). It was able to maintain hardcore appeal with its standard selection of games and standard controller while keeping its entire section of casual appeal completely compartmentalized with almost an entire separate console. So hardcore games are still made for the system and I'm not forced into buying a Kinect or having to deal with it.

If this is mandatory for the next gen console I'll surely go somewhere else with my money.


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2012)

Does that "directional sound" they mentioned mean what I think it means?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 11, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> If this is true Sony might as well jump on the bandwagon.


they already have


----------



## Valwin (Feb 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: Wait, where'd you get that write-up from? I'm in the right mind to change it completely. It's so incredibly biased, the Neogaf one is perfect though.
> 
> Also, it seems unlikely, the Xbox has been doing fine the way it is. It has plenty of hardcore appeal while keeping its casual appeal separate. If anything it's one of the crowning achievements of the system (insert "Achievement Unlocked" image here). It was able to maintain hardcore appeal with its standard selection of games and standard controller while keeping its entire section of casual appeal completely compartmentalized with almost an entire separate console. So hardcore games are still made for the system and I'm not forced into buying a Kinect or having to deal with it.
> 
> If this is mandatory for the next gen console I'll surely go somewhere else with my money.




that below one is fron ZI they have the magazine image so i added it with the info but forgot the source i can take it out the neogaf one does cover the same


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2012)

Valwin said:


> that below one is fron ZI they have the magazine image so i added it with the info but forgot the source i can take it out the neogaf one does cover the same



If you wouldn't mind, it's just kinda a bad write-up.

Thanks for being so understanding by the way, I thought you'd be like "BAWWW GUILD BAWWW". No offense.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2012)

Jesus Christ, you found 3 Source links, neither of which is *XBox World Magazine's Homepage*, part of CVG. *Here*:

XBox World Home Site

The original article

This is how you look for sources, google is your friend. When you track information, you track it to the source - guaranteed reliability ensues. Not that this info is credible - it's an editor's fairy tale.

Also, greetings dear moderation team and congratulations on* another Shadow Deletion* of my post - I am glad that freedom of speech and expression is blooming on your forums. Good day to you all.


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: Wait, where'd you get that write-up from? I'm in the right mind to change it completely. It's so incredibly biased, the Neogaf one is perfect though.
> 
> Also, it seems unlikely, the Xbox has been doing fine the way it is. It has plenty of hardcore appeal while keeping its casual appeal separate. If anything it's one of the crowning achievements of the system (insert "Achievement Unlocked" image here). It was able to maintain hardcore appeal with its standard selection of games and standard controller while keeping its entire section of casual appeal completely compartmentalized with almost an entire separate console. So hardcore games are still made for the system and I'm not forced into buying a Kinect or having to deal with it.
> 
> If this is mandatory for the next gen console I'll surely go somewhere else with my money.



Lol, you have to realize that the line between what you call "hardcore and casual " is becoming thinner as we speak.
A game is a game, it's all for money. Cherish the games from the past is what I say ( back when gamers were all geeky and nerdy and game programming was an art form instead of a multimillion dollar buisness ).


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 11, 2012)

This fits in with the rumors that the Next Xbox is going to run Windows 8 perfectly..
Looks like competition is gonna be tough for the 8th generation, Nintendo already won the 7th generation by far imo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Nintendo already won the 7th generation by far imo.



If you're talking about sales, depends on definition.

The Xbox 360 is about 30 million behind. But between the system launching and being a higher price, not to mention Kinect sales, it's probably closer.

if you're talking about games then I won't get into that discussion.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo already won the 7th generation by far imo.
> ...


I just mean won on a personal level, everyone has a different opinion on that though.
I can't really go without playing Zelda or Mario 
They're pretty much the only games I ever play.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 11, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true Sony might as well jump on the bandwagon.
> ...



Yes, it's called the PS Vita. Seriously, the Vita's screen is only roughly one inch smaller than the screen on the WiiU tablet controller. Sony might as well couple the damn portable with the PS3 and use that as their anti-WiiU solution.


----------



## silver_ryder (Feb 11, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > gokujr1000 said:
> ...


Sure, 250$ solution...!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > gokujr1000 said:
> ...


It's called Remote Play and they did it first. PSP, anyone? The Vita is only the next step in the natural evolution of connectivity between consoles and portables.

...and I swear to God, if one more Nintendo fanboy utters "Gameboy Advance and Gamecube!" while spitting pizza and soda all over his shirt, I am going to blow up and scream "This stuff only worked with, like, 5 games, it had very limited control schemes as a controller (issue orders to wingmen in Rouge Squadron) and only worked well as a minigame solution with Sonic Adventure (because it was a direct copy of VMU+Dreamcast and NeoGeo Pocket + Dreamcast connectivity. Not to mention that the Chao Garden was available in Sonic Advance anyways)" so NO, the two have nothing in common.

It's one thing to give extra content due to connectivity and completely another to seemlessly blend gameplay on both devices.



silver_ryder said:


> Sure, 250$ solution...!


The WiiU controller costs so much that Nintendo is in two minds whether they should release it as a separate purchase or just bundle one with the console and forget about the hassle, so shush you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> silver_ryder said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, 250$ solution...!
> ...


i'd have no problem with that quite happy to still use the mote on the wiiu


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > silver_ryder said:
> ...


I would very much prefere to have twin WiiU controllers simply to even up the chances when playing LAN games.

That said, the use of circlepads on a non-portable is apalling, couldn't they just use normal analog sticks like the rest of the world? So much more comfortable.

The world moves away from sliders (PSP ---> Vita) and Nintendo acts as if they found El Dorado. Newsflash! Analog sticks are more comfortable.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Yes, it's called the PS Vita. Seriously, the Vita's screen is only roughly one inch smaller than the screen on the WiiU tablet controller. Sony might as well couple the damn portable with the PS3 and use that as their anti-WiiU solution.



How long ago was the Vita announced? How long ago was the Wii U announced?

Sony is so definitely copying...


----------



## Midna (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't get it. Of all the things the vita could be said to be copying (DS, iPhone), why would you accuse them of copying the Wii U

Oh @[member='Foxi4'], regarding the GC+GBA, you've forgotten about Zelda FSA. That is a perfect example.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2012)

Midna said:


> I don't get it. Of all the things the vita could be said to be copying (DS, iPhone), why would you accuse them of copying the Wii U
> 
> Oh @[member='Foxi4'], regarding the GC+GBA, you've forgotten about Zelda FSA. That is a perfect example.


Oh yeah, that. I did forget about it. Still, it's one game, it's First Party and it was in full 2D making the GBA perfectly fine to use as a controller. The same scheme wouldn't work out with 99% of all GC games - right? 

As far as DS/iPhone copying is concerned, you can just as well say that "anything that has a touchscreen" copies "any other device with a touchscreen" - I think it's a bit unfair to assume that. Some "technological inventions" should just be assimilated as natural next steps in the evolution of given electronic parts. I don't think the Vita is in any way similar to either of the mentioned devices - it just uses a touchscreen.


----------



## emigre (Feb 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. Of all the things the vita could be said to be copying (DS, iPhone), why would you accuse them of copying the Wii U
> ...



I respectfully disagree. I was perfectly able to play MGS :Twin Snakes with a GBA.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2012)

emigre said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...


It had GBA connectivity? Damn, I had that game, finished it, traded it in and NEVER knew that? Dammnit, now I need to get it again... What were the connectivity features?


----------



## emigre (Feb 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



None. I'm just a lying dick.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2012)

emigre said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


I hate you. So much that I like you.


----------



## WolfSpider (Feb 12, 2012)

If they use that design I wouldn't be surprised if they were sued by Apple.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 12, 2012)

I seriously hate the gaming industry. 

I feel like Nintendo actually knows what their image is. They make something new, and it's completely them. I don't know how else to word it. They do their own thing, and don't really care what competitors are doing (Such as the Wii, they didn't care about HD).

I feel like everyone else, just tries random shit that people would like, and when it fails they just copy Nintendo. 

*Before I get flamed* I realize Nintendo hasn't created everything, and I'm exaggerating how much of an influence they are, but I feel that way.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 12, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> I seriously hate the gaming industry.
> 
> I feel like Nintendo actually knows what their image is. They make something new, and it's completely them. I don't know how else to word it. They do their own thing, and don't really care what competitors are doing (Such as the Wii, they didn't care about HD).
> 
> ...


I get I agree with somewhat especially with the motion gaming lol.I had a wii first and I would play it it was fun then i traded it for a 360 it was good.I purchased kinect about 3 months ago I only used it twice once to try playing a kinect game(did  not make me interested at all) and another to use with netflix >.>.I ended up selling it and I also tried the ps move and it just reminds me too much of the wii lol.I think that Nothing is better then the original or at least when it came to motion.Hopefully this rumor is fasle because if it is true I'm just going to buy a wiiU seeing as they'll most likely have it perfect.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 12, 2012)

I really wish people would STOP saying that the WiiU controller will be expensive! *rolls eyes* For Pete's sake the damn thing will have a resistive touch screen that MIGHT be multitouch. Mics, cameras and speakers are common place in the cheapest Chinese tablet and considering that you wont have a full on OS or a large amount of internal NAND or ram, the WiiU's controller will cost peanuts. Hell, you can buy a Flytouch ePAD (very cheap Chinese tablet) that has almost everything the WiiU controller will have (minus buttons and bluetooth) and even comes with a camera, mic, Android 2.2 and minimum of 2 gigs of NAND, some ram and OK processing speed for basic stuff for about $60 USD. BTW the "Wii Remote+" with Nunchuck cost $60 USD. The WiiU controller will NOT cost a arm and a leg. Get over it people!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 12, 2012)

If I told this to any of my friends, they would scream "REPOST!"


----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> *snip*


That doesn't mean it will be cheap. Nintendo is notorious for overpricing their tech. A knockoff Wiimote/Nunchuck combo costs $20, meaning that the tech _plus_ profit margin comes up to $20, but that doesn't stop Nintendo from charging $60 for it. They got used to the fact that their consoles print money, and we can only hope that the $250 3DS stunt taught them to tone it down a bit. So while the WiiU tablet _could_ cost very little component by component, that doesn't mean it _will_ cost little.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 12, 2012)

Veho said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...



Agreed I was just trying to say that people should stop jumping to the assumption that the tablet controller will be expensive. People should just wait it out. June isn't that far away.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 12, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> I really wish people would STOP saying that the WiiU controller will be expensive! *rolls eyes* For Pete's sake the damn thing will have a resistive touch screen that MIGHT be multitouch. Mics, cameras and speakers are common place in the cheapest Chinese tablet and considering that you wont have a full on OS or a large amount of internal NAND or ram, the WiiU's controller will cost peanuts. Hell, you can buy a Flytouch ePAD (very cheap Chinese tablet) that has almost everything the WiiU controller will have (minus buttons and bluetooth) and even comes with a camera, mic, Android 2.2 and minimum of 2 gigs of NAND, some ram and OK processing speed for basic stuff for about $60 USD. BTW the "Wii Remote+" with Nunchuck cost $60 USD. The WiiU controller will NOT cost a arm and a leg. Get over it people!



I don't think anyone wants a "cheap Chinese tablet" for a Wii U controller though. People want something as sleek and tight as an iPad or high end Android tablets, not some cheap screen in a creaky plastic shell. I mean Nintendo has been known for reliable electronics. There's no denying it. Exception being maybe the DS Lites, they build stuff to last. They've never had the mass hardware failures of the Xbox 360 (don't even bother saying the PS3 had the same since like only .7% of PS3s actually get YLoDs) and a Gameboy today, if treated well, will work just as well as it was on day one. I still have my GBC and everything is practically pristine. Every button works perfectly, the screen is just as good, and I've dropped it and everything. Last thing Nintendo wants is to cut corners on their production costs only to hear people complaining about how shit their controller is.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > I really wish people would STOP saying that the WiiU controller will be expensive! *rolls eyes* For Pete's sake the damn thing will have a resistive touch screen that MIGHT be multitouch. Mics, cameras and speakers are common place in the cheapest Chinese tablet and considering that you wont have a full on OS or a large amount of internal NAND or ram, the WiiU's controller will cost peanuts. Hell, you can buy a Flytouch ePAD (very cheap Chinese tablet) that has almost everything the WiiU controller will have (minus buttons and bluetooth) and even comes with a camera, mic, Android 2.2 and minimum of 2 gigs of NAND, some ram and OK processing speed for basic stuff for about $60 USD. BTW the "Wii Remote+" with Nunchuck cost $60 USD. The WiiU controller will NOT cost a arm and a leg. Get over it people!
> ...



For once I wholeheartedly agree with you, Guild. If Nintendo cheaped out on this (possibly) exciting new controller, then I wouldn't bother with the WiiU. Why buy something that's shitty and won't last? I don't want my WiiU controller to feel like a crappy tablet.


----------



## silver_ryder (Feb 12, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The WiiU controller costs so much that Nintendo is in two minds whether they should release it as a separate purchase or just bundle one with the console and forget about the hassle, so shush you.


Do you want to compare a standard controller, With Vita?
Do you realise that Vita isn't a competitive solution, and i doubt producers will ever embrace vita as a controller for PS3...!


----------



## celcodioc (Feb 12, 2012)

My opinion:
Dat is imposhible.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 12, 2012)

silver_ryder said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > The WiiU controller costs so much that Nintendo is in two minds whether they should release it as a separate purchase or just bundle one with the console and forget about the hassle, so shush you.
> ...



Except the Vita is also an entirely standalone console. The connectivity is only for those fortunate to have both, it's not a necessity.


----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2012)

If Microsoft wants to make the next Xbox a home media centre, it's not a stretch to imagine they might include one of those universal remote things that people already use for their HTPCs and media hubs. And if they're going to include such a remote, they might as well slap a few more buttons and nubs on it and have it act as a gamepad as well. 

That, or just use this controller


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The WiiU controller costs so much that Nintendo is in two minds whether they should release it as a separate purchase or just bundle one with the console and forget about the hassle, so shush you.


Where did you read/heard that at? All I remember is them debating over having a second controller which was way in the past.



Veho said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


They aren't "overpricing"  their tech. There been numerous discussions about marketing price and what not.
They even selling at a lost now. I feel If that thing actually had $250 tech and made your toast, people would still call it overprice.

Which are completely unreliable. We bought one those light ones which had issues. Didn't those things come sometime after?

People usually refer to Nintendo product as stable and lasting.

With that logic, anything and everything against a knockoff of itself is overprice.


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> They aren't "overpricing"  their tech. There been numerous discussions about marketing price and what not.


There have been numerous discussions, and the conclusion was this: the market price isn't about what the product costs to develop and manufacture, it's about what the manufacturer can get away with. And Nintendo has been getting away with a _huge_ profit margin because people were willing to pay the asking price, until the 3DS (and nogaems) and slow sales forced them to drop the price. So the point here isn't how much the controller can actually cost to manufacture, but how much Nintendo thinks they can get away with.


----------



## Midna (Feb 15, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> I really wish people would STOP saying that the WiiU controller will be expensive! *rolls eyes* For Pete's sake the damn thing will have a resistive touch screen that MIGHT be multitouch. Mics, cameras and speakers are common place in the cheapest Chinese tablet and considering that you wont have a full on OS or a large amount of internal NAND or ram, the WiiU's controller will cost peanuts. Hell, you can buy a Flytouch ePAD (very cheap Chinese tablet) that has almost everything the WiiU controller will have (minus buttons and bluetooth) and even comes with a camera, mic, Android 2.2 and minimum of 2 gigs of NAND, some ram and OK processing speed for basic stuff for about $60 USD. BTW the "Wii Remote+" with Nunchuck cost $60 USD. The WiiU controller will NOT cost a arm and a leg. Get over it people!


6.3" touch screen
Stylus/stylus holder
Video streaming hardware
Battery
Rumble
Stereo Speakers
Camera
Microphone
Headphone jack
Bluetooth
IR
NFC
Accelerometer
Gyroscope
_Rumoured_:
Magnetometer
CPU
Flash memory

That, plus all the buttons and such. Normal controllers these days are $60. Imagine what this thing will be


----------



## Valwin (Feb 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> silver_ryder said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



did they fix the lag yet from the conectivity ? cuz the whole thing looks interesting


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 15, 2012)

Midna said:


> 6.3" touch screen
> Stylus/stylus holder
> Video streaming hardware
> Battery
> ...


I would say $100,but we usually overprice things just by thinking about it until someone who knew tech well breaks it down.
I'm guessing $80.

Are most of those in a regular controller anyway?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 15, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I would say $100,but we usually overprice things just by thinking about it until someone who knew tech well breaks it down.
> I'm guessing $80.
> 
> Are most of those in a regular controller anyway?



Yeah, except for the microphone, stereo speakers, headphone jack, video streaming hardware, NFC, and the touch screen itself; that's a lot of extra stuff crammed in.

Honestly, I don't think an $80 price for this is really a possibility. I'd guess that the controller will be (at least) somewhere near the $100 to $120 range.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I would say $100,but we usually overprice things just by thinking about it until someone who knew tech well breaks it down.
> ...




the controller is worthless without the console  so i would price it under 100$


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I would say $100,but we usually overprice things just by thinking about it until someone who knew tech well breaks it down.
> ...


I was just thinking wouldn't the main video streaming hardware and NFC be in the console?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 15, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > 6.3" touch screen
> ...



Flash Memory is in Wii Remotes as well as cheap Android tablets so it's all a size vs expense factor The only things on that list that are not  standard on a cheap Android tablet are 

- Bluetooth (which is remedied by a USB BT adapter which cost lest than 2 dollars USD)

- IR (There's really no need for it) Seriously? how often would you use your tablet to control your TV and I'm sure there's a USB solution for this too.)

- NFC - relatively new tech most of the Chinese factories making under $199 tablets haven't jumped on the bandwagon yet.

Get over it. The WiiU tablet will not cost a arm and a leg. Like always I'll be the one saying I told you so. Even if Nintendo did use the "namesake advantage" at most it will cost 80 bucks which will eventually lead to some Chinese factory creating a "dual-mode" Android/Wii tablet and we all know it's coming.


----------



## Midna (Feb 15, 2012)

>I said "Get over it" so that makes me correct

No, seriously. I barely want to muster the energy to address this.

Let's start with the obvious. You are comparing a low quality chinese knockoff tablet (it has bricking issues) to a mass market American device. This is like comparing the costs of a Dualshock knockoff from Dealextreme to a Wii remote from Bestbuy to argue that Wii remotes are more expensive. If you want to compare it to anything, compare it to an actual tablet on the western mass market. Better yet, compare it to an actual controller sold in stores. The market for knockoffs, and the market for high quality products from an established company is very different.

Second off, the ePad is missing more than those 3 features from it's spec list. Rumble, gyro, magnetometer, and video streaming hardware to be exact.

Third, nobody but you expects android running chinese Wii U knockoff tablets. Nintendo would never let anyone get away with that. They would have to reverse engineer exactly how the Wii U video streaming works, and then dodge lawsuits.

"Get over it". You chucklefuck.

Edit: Not to mention the controllers being expensive bit sort of comes from Nintendo themselves. We didn't make it up.


----------

